# haya hecho/hiciera



## miklo3600

Hola:

I was wondering if the imperfecto de subjuntivo works here or if el perfecto de subjuntivo is more correct in Spanish.

She does not believe that I made the cookies.
Ella no cree que yo hiciera las galletas.
Ella no cree que yo haya hecho las galletas.


Gracias por ayudarme con mi castellano.


----------



## ogeido

She does not believe that I made the cookies.
Ella no cree que yo hiciera las galletas.
Ella no cree que yo haya hecho las galletas.
Ella no cree que yo hice las galletas.

Hi Miklo, I think that the subjunctive here doesn't work very well , as you can see your first option is not right at all, at least I've never heard anyone say it that way , nor would I say it like that . however the second sentence doesn't sound wrong at all but it is less common than saying " Ella no cree que yo las hice", in fact, that's what I would say in a context like that.

In addtion, if you only wanted to use the subjuntive form in this case, you should say " Ella no creería que yo hubiera hecho las galletas" but, as you will notice this expression has a totally different nuance in meaning and would be used in another context as well .

In short, I stick with your second example 
Best regards.


----------



## miklo3600

Gracias, ogeido. Tu respuesta me ha sido de mucha ayuda 

Saludos.


----------



## ogeido

De nada miklo . Además de lo anterior, también quisiera dejarte otro ejemplo y el cual es también muy común en español para el caso que has expuesto:

"Ella no cree que fui yo quien las hizo" , yo diría que esto también es lo que diría en una situación similar ,así que también puedes usar esta forma con todo gusto.
Que estés bien .


----------



## Peterdg

ogeido said:


> She does not believe that I made the cookies.
> Ella no cree que yo hiciera las galletas.
> Ella no cree que yo haya hecho las galletas.
> Ella no cree que yo hice las galletas.
> 
> Hi Miklo, I think that the subjunctive here doesn't work very well , as you can see your first option is not right at all, at least I've never heard anyone say it that way , nor would I say it like that . however the second sentence doesn't sound wrong at all but it is less common than saying " Ella no cree que yo las hice", in fact, that's what I would say in a context like that.
> 
> In addtion, if you only wanted to use the subjuntive form in this case, you should say " Ella no creería que yo hubiera hecho las galletas" but, as you will notice this expression has a totally different nuance in meaning and would be used in another context as well .
> 
> In short, I stick with your second example  You say in the previous paragraph you would go for option three
> Best regards.


In Spain, options 1 and 2 would work. Option 3 is out of the question (unless in very, very specific circumstances; if you want to know more about that, let me know and I'll look for a thread where construction 3 is discussed).

Anyway, in Spain, option 2 (haya hecho) would be used if the time period in which the cookies were made still belongs to the present (today, this week, this year...). If it is longer ago (yesterday, last week, last year...), then option 1 (hiciera/hiciese) would be used.


----------



## ogeido

Peterdg said:


> In Spain, options 1 and 2 would work. Option 3 is out of the question (unless in very, very specific circumstances; if you want to know more about that, let me know and I'll look for a thread where construction 3 is discussed).
> 
> Anyway, in Spain, option 2 (haya hecho) would be used if the time period in which the cookies were made still belongs to the present (today, this week, this year...). If it is longer ago (yesterday, last week, last year...), then option 1 (hiciera/hiciese) would be used.



Hi peterdg, as for your suggestions, you are probably right about the different way of expressing the above phrases in Spain, but don't forget that I am a native speaker of Spanish and I know what I'm talking about. At least here ( Chile) the option 1 is not used at all because it sounds odd even wrong and as I clearly said the option 3 ,which is the phrase that I set as an example myself, should be what I'd rather say in a context like that instead of using the subjunctive form.


"In short, I stick with your second example .You say in the previous paragraph you would go for option three"

No, what I meant in that paragraph was that if you only want to use the subjunctive form in a context without doubting whether it's right or wrong, you could use a phrase like that , which was only a simple example I wanted to show, however,  it's certainly not the right way to express what Miklo was intending to convey in his examples.

Regards.


----------



## Lurrezko

Debe de haber diferencias regionales, entonces. En cuanto al uso español, concuerdo con Peter: usaría *hiciera* para un pasado lejano (la semana pasada) y *haya hecho* para uno cercano (esta mañana). *Hice* me suena extraño, aunque no incorrecto. Esperemos más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Hello Miklo.

I agree with Peter and Lurrezko. In my neck of the woods we use both ('hiciera' and 'haya hecho'); the difference between them has already been explained.

Un saludo.


----------



## ogeido

Lurrezko said:


> Debe de haber diferencias regionales, entonces. En cuanto al uso español, concuerdo con Peter: usaría *hiciera* para un pasado lejano (la semana pasada) y *haya hecho* para uno cercano (esta mañana). *Hice* me suena extraño, aunque no incorrecto. Peter, a ver si encuentras ese hilo en el que se discute su uso y las posibles diferencias regionales.
> 
> Saludos




Lo mismo pienso, lo más probable es que se trate de una diferencia regional, en todo caso, sabemos que entre el español de América del sur y el de España existen a veces diferencias abismantes, incluso entre países sudamericanos. 
Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Aquí hay uno de los hilos. Debe de haber más pero por el momento no me acuerdo de palabras clave para poder encontrarlos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Con ese será suficiente, creo.


----------



## _SantiWR_

miklo3600 said:


> Hola:
> 
> I was wondering if the imperfecto de subjuntivo works here or if el perfecto de subjuntivo is more correct in Spanish.
> 
> She does not believe that I made the cookies.
> Ella no cree que yo hiciera las galletas.
> Ella no cree que yo haya hecho las galletas.
> 
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme con mi castellano.



Both are correct, although I would probably go for the indicative: _Ella no se cree que yo he hecho/hice las galletas_.

Santiago.


----------



## duvija

Of course. 
_Ella no cree que (yo) hice las galletas_. 
Totally normal.


----------



## Peterdg

_SantiWR_ said:


> Both are correct, although I would probably go for the indicative: _Ella no se cree que yo he hecho/hice las galletas_.
> 
> Santiago.


Aguafiestas

¿También utilizarías el indicativo sin el "se" (de "se cree")?


----------



## elprofe

Yo usaría el indicativo si incluímos el pronombre "se". Si no, usaría el subjuntivo de la misma forma que Peterdg 
Por lo tanto, así es cómo lo usaría yo:
- Ella no cree que (yo) haya hecho las galletas
- Ella no cree que (yo) hiciera las galletas

- Ella no se cree que he hecho las galletas ( también: "ella no se cree que (yo) haya hecho las galletas")
- Ella no se cree que hice las galletas (también: "ella no se cree que (yo) hiciera las galletas")

Yo incluiría el "yo" que está entre paréntesis ya que se puede confundir con una tercera persona en algunos casos.
Supongo que la gente de España más o menos coincidirá conmigo (o eso espero!)


----------



## blasita

elprofe said:


> Supongo que la gente de España más o menos coincidirá conmigo (o eso espero!)



 Yo sí.

No estoy segura de que esto sea cierto en toda España porque recuerdo algún que otro hilo, pero exactamente de esta manera lo usamos por aquí.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Doctorr

duvija said:


> _Ella no cree que (yo) hice las galletas_. Totally normal.



Qué extraño! En muchas gramáticas se dice que los verbos _creer_, _pensar_, _opinar_, etc en negativo rigen subjuntivo: no cree que yo haya hecho/hiciera.
Me puede explicar por qué se usa indicativo? Nunca he leído ningún libro de gramática que "permitiera" usar indicativo en este caso.


----------



## Peterdg

Doctorr said:


> Qué extraño! En muchas gramáticas se dice que los verbos _creer_, _pensar_, _opinar_, etc en negativo rigen subjuntivo: no cree que yo haya hecho/hiciera.
> Me puede explicar por qué se usa indicativo? Nunca he leído ningún libro de gramática que "permitiera" usar indicativo en este caso.


Hay que abrir el enlace que puse en el post #10. Se explica con todo lujo de detalles.


----------



## Istriano

Peterdg said:


> In Spain, options 1 and 2 would work.



The 1st option is not canonical and may be rejected even by some Peninsular grammarians. 
The present tense in the main phrase is forcing the use of present perfect in the subordinate phrase.

See here (chart on the page 598): http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/thesaurus/pdf/38/TH_38_003_113_0.pdf


Also here: http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Op=ver&Id=31113 

The present perfect subjunctive is not just an automatic transformation of present perfect indicative into subjunctive.
_Lo hiciste ayer ---> Espero que lo hayas hecho ayer. _(This is classical Spanish usage, used in Latin America and many Spanish regions).

*hiciste *(Pretérito perfecto simple) and *has hecho *(Pretérito perfecto compuesto) both take* hayas hecho *(Pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo); the action is perfective
_*hacías *(_Pretérito imperfecto) takes *hicieras *(Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo); the action is imperfective

This is the canonical usage. This is not mentioned in RAE's Manual of the New grammar, but only in the more expensive, complete, version of it. 

_Espero que lo hicieras ayer_ makes me think about_ Lo hacías ayer_ instead of _Lo hiciste ayer,_ because the* pretérito imperfecto *_is used. _
_Hacías, hicieras._..pretérito imperfecto.


Butt & Benjamin (2004: 231), en su gramática opinan que, a menudo, el PP de
subjuntivo y el imperfecto de subjuntivo pueden utilizarse de forma intercambiable, citando los
siguientes tres ejemplos, todos de valor aorístico:



> _a. Es imposible que lo haya hecho/que lo hiciera/hiciese.
> b. Niega que su mujer le abriera/abriese/haya abierto la puerta.
> c. Algunos no aceptan que Colón descubriera/descubriese/haya descubierto América_.


----------



## _SantiWR_

elprofe said:


> Yo usaría el indicativo si incluímos el pronombre "se". Si no, usaría el subjuntivo de la misma forma que Peterdg
> Por lo tanto, así es cómo lo usaría yo:
> - Ella no cree que (yo) haya hecho las galletas
> - Ella no cree que (yo) hiciera las galletas
> 
> - Ella no se cree que he hecho las galletas ( también: "ella no se cree que (yo) haya hecho las galletas")
> - Ella no se cree que hice las galletas (también: "ella no se cree que (yo) hiciera las galletas")
> 
> Yo incluiría el "yo" que está entre paréntesis ya que se puede confundir con una tercera persona en algunos casos.
> Supongo que la gente de España más o menos coincidirá conmigo (o eso espero!)



Coincido totalmente, al menos yo así lo diría de forma natural, pero no creo que desde un punto de vista gramatical el "se" afecte gran cosa, sólo ayuda a que se vea más claro el caso en que el indicativo es también posible.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> _Espero que lo hicieras ayer_ makes me think about_ Lo hacías ayer_ instead of _Lo hiciste ayer,_ because the* pretérito imperfecto *_is used. _
> _Hacías, hicieras._..pretérito imperfecto.



Well, it seems that all the 5 forum members from Spain in this thread disagree with that


----------



## Peterdg

Istriano said:


> The 1st option is not canonical and may be rejected even by some Peninsular grammarians.


This theory has already been rejected by the RAE in 1973 in the Esbozo:



> 3.19.5...
> La gramática latina preceptúa que el verbo subordinado debe guardar cierta relación temporal con el subordinante: se hallará en un tiempo o en otro según el tiempo en que se encuentre el verbo principal. Esta _concordantia temporum_ es objeto a reglas que fijan en cada caso los tiempos en que pude hallarse el verbo subordinado.
> ...
> *Prescindiendo por completo del modelo gramatical latino*, trataremos de condensar el esquema a que se atiene el español moderno.
> ...





> 3.19.6.2
> _Verbo subordinado en subjuntivo_. --a) con verbos de voluntad:
> ...
> b) Con los demás verbos que rigen subjuntivo: Si el subordinante está en presente o futuro, el subordinado puede hallarse en cualquier tiempo: _No creen_ o _no creerán_ que HAYA HABIDO, QUE HAYA, QUE HUBIERA, QUE HUBIERA HABIDO _tales caballeros en el mundo_.
> ...


----------



## ogeido

Claramente lo que se puede concluir desde este hilo de conversación, es que existe una diferencia del uso del subjuntivo entre España y algunos países de américa latina sólo en casos como los discutidos aquí, pues evidentemente el subjuntivo es de uso imprescindible en español muchísimo más de lo que lo es en el inglés, sin embargo, a veces ( como expliqué en un inicio) el uso del subjuntivo en ejemplos como los ya ampliamente discutidos en esta especie de debate suena a los oídos de algunos como yo que pertenecen al nuevo continente anticuado o inusual, especialmente en el caso del primer ejemplo ( Ella no cree que yo hiciera las galletas) ,pues el segundo es normalmente usado acá también ,entonces, por eso normalmente se tiende a usar el indicativo en lugar de la forma subjuntiva, tan sólo para que suene como un lenguaje más corriente y no tan rebuscado.

Quizás mi error fue no especificar inicialmente que eso no ocurre en el español en forma global. Ahora eso sí, es imposible que entre españoles no estén de acuerdo frente a una forma específica de expresarse, pues pertenecen a un mismo país y sería totalmente extraño que cada uno opinara de forma distinta.

Finalmente, todo esto se trata de una diferencia regional o más bien continental , aunque eso no significa que en los demás países de américa latina ocurra lo mismo, pues eso no lo sé, y es que es justamente eso lo que hace que un idioma sea bonito e interesante, el que existan diferencias y excepciones durante su evolución, pues una lengua es proceso viviente el cual experimenta constantes cambios, si no, quizás los idiomas no serían tan atractivos de estudiar y comprender.
Siempre hay diferencias y merecen su respeto , Saludos a todos.


----------



## Lurrezko

ogeido said:


> Quizás mi error fue no especificar inicialmente que eso no ocurre en el español en forma global. Ahora eso sí, es imposible que entre españoles no estén de acuerdo frente a una forma específica de expresarse, pues pertenecen a un mismo país y sería totalmente extraño que cada uno opinara de forma distinta.



No creas. Si sigues con nosotros, verás que las discrepancias entre españoles en cuanto a la naturalidad e incluso la corrección de muchas construcciones (por no hablar del vocabulario cotidiano) no son infrecuentes. En el país se hablan varios idiomas más como lengua nativa, y cada uno de ellos influye de una manera u otra en el uso de la lengua común. Pero sí, en la diferencia está el interés.

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

In Spain it is perfectly correct to do the *Consecutio temporum* in the classical way:



> _Es lástima que Nicolás se haya ido a Toledo hace dos días,  pues si estuviera aquí, él daría pasos por su hermano, y con seguridad  le sacaría hoy mismo de la cárcel..._ (Benito Pérez Galdós)
> _No creo que esa señora haya ido ayer al teatro._ (Leopoldo Alas Clarín)
> _Aunque lo haya dicho hace ocho años, dicho está._ (Leopoldo Alas Clarín)
> _No le encontraré en la calle, porque vendrá a mí con los brazos abiertos aunque me haya visto ayer._ (Mariano José de Larra)




Furthermore, linguists have recently found the re-introduction of this usage in spoken Peninsular Spanish (except in Andalucía), which may or may not be connected to the phenomenon of _presente perfecto __prehodiernal__.

_Rules are not written in stone. In Madrid you can frequently hear:_

Espero que lo hayas hecho ayer.
Hoy he ido a la universidad justo antes de que empezara a llover a cántaros.
_
How do you explain this, the action expressed with* he ido* is further away from the present than the one in *empezara*?
Languages don't function like mathematics, 1+1 are not always 2. All rules are relative.  
In the new RAE grammar, there are no rules only ''interpretations'' (they call it like this: _interpretación_) which is funny, but it does the trick. 


I asked a friend of mine (from Burgos but living in Madrid) about this usage, and he told me not to worry too much about it: _Son detalles._
There are too many regional and even personal variations in it. Many people use these tenses differently when they speak (in formal writing it may be different,
people have enough time to stop and question everything they write: is it grammatically correct?, is the style fine?).


----------



## Istriano

Oh, there is a nice descriptive grammar of Spanish language, for those who are interested:

*GRAMÁTICA DEL DISCURSO de María José Serrano (2006).*

Esta Gramática del Discurso trata de suplir una laguna existente en la  lingüística actual: la de analizar todos los usos gramaticales de la  lengua española de acuerdo a sus valores discursivos, pragmáticos y  sociolingüísticos, clasificando sólo aquellos que sean regulares,  sistemáticos, generales y reconocibles por los hablantes de esta lengua.


----------



## Peterdg

Istriano said:


> In Spain it is perfectly correct to do the *Consecutio temporum* in the classical way:


I never said it was incorrect using it. What I'm saying is that it is incorrect *imposing* it (or considering it as an error if it is not followed).


----------



## Istriano

It seems that Peninsular Spanish is more disunited when it comes to the usage of these tenses than Latin American Spanish is:




> La introducción del PP ha avanzado más lejos en el País Vasco y Valencia (catalanohablantes), mientras que Cantabria y Andalucía, por su preferencia por el tradicional PI, son
> “focos del conservadurismo”...
> 
> Las altas frecuencias de uso del PI en Cantabria y Andalucía (85,7 % y 77,8 %) demuestran que la gramaticalización como proceso no se ha
> producido con el mismo paso en todas las zonas del área lingüística hispanopeninsular propiamente dicha. Hay que observar que, en la Península, hay zonas donde dicha evolución ni
> siquiera se ha iniciado (Asturias, parte de León, Galicia). A la luz de esto, es fácil comprender que también dentro del área que ha experimentado la gramaticalización del PP como tiempo
> AOR sea posible encontrar variación diatópica interna.


http://dspace.usc.es/bitstream/10347/3508/1/pg_047-066_verba36.pdf


----------

